# Lights in the shanty. Led strip lights



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Wish we had ice . So I could test them out. Very bright 5050 led strip lights. Small 12 volt battery in a ammo box with toggle switch for power.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very well lit shanty. Where did you buy them?


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazon. Com waterproof 50/50 led strip lights 12 volt. I think they were 9 bucks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice. Hopefully we will have an average ice season or better next year


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks redthirty, I appreciate it. I wonder how long your battery will last.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Should last all day. I have the LED rope lites attached to the upper poles in my Clam Pro and the lights last all day.LEDs don't burn that much battery.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those led lights that are mentioned are 16' long, a lot of lights, did you use the whole strand or cut off some ?


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

They worked out perfect, didn't have to cut them. Going to put the same setup on my boat for night fishing.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You just leave em on the reel ? Thought ya might have put them on the poles, thanks for the hookup though, gonna get a set myself, Mike


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

That's the reel I'm going to put on my boat. In a few days.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Well guys , same battery set up on my boat. Two strips of 50/50 led lights. Very bright and they don't blind you when you are in the boat. Hope to take it out next weekend to try it.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a reel of blue led's that I'm going to install in my clam single


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*ONLY 5 MONTHS & 3 DAYS TILL 1ST ICE!!!*


----------

